# mouse/rat sizes charts



## J-Dee (Nov 11, 2008)

i have noticed a few threads on here about what to feed your snakes and what size, how often etc so i thought i would post a chart that helped me when i was first starting out.

















i personally only feed my snakes chick's as a treat maybe once a month at the most, or use them with no feeders as they tend to get the snake feeding (obvs if the snake is the right size to be able to eat the chick!).

The lenght of time that should be left between each feed depends on the type of snake and its size etc. i will try write up a basic chart and post it when i get chance.


----------



## carliz (Jan 27, 2009)

nice post thanks as i was loooking for some thing to compare rats and mice.also the shop get fuzzies mixed up with hoppers some times


----------

